# Online travel agency



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all

I know im from UK but I would like to know some info
Im thinking from travelling from Portugal to India and other parts of Asia
Where is the best place to look for cheap thickets online?
Im travelling in February

Thanks for your time


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any of the online specialists, but first you need to check who flies from Portugal to India or Asia as it's probably cheaper to fly from a European hub and fly from there.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Any of the online specialists, but first you need to check who flies from Portugal to India or Asia as it's probably cheaper to fly from a European hub and fly from there.




That’s what I wanted to know 
Thought any of the expat might have any info about it


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No airline flies from Portugal to India or Asia direct, so you'll have to search for flights from one of the major EU hubs, I would think considering the size and connections of the UK's Asian population that would be the country with the best deals on offer and the specialist agencies.

flights uk to india - Pesquisa do Google
gives you 30,500,000 listings


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I think London is best to fly
I always fly from LHR but this time I was thinking from Portugal with my friends


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are travelling to the far east and do decide to go from Portugal avoid LHR/LGW if you can and useo ne of the other european airlines. Landing fees and taxes from the UK now bump up the price considerably.
Lufthansa/Air France/ KLM are good ones to look at for India


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

or try 
http://clickviaja.com/
excurses de viagem na ndia, brochuras de viagem ndia, pacotes tursticos da ndia, tour culinrio ndia, feriados baratos kerala, pacote de frias para a ndia, empresa de turismo na ndia, excurses a india pacote, viagens de luxo a Kerala, ndia tours terre
Voos para Índia | Comparar voos de Índia no Skyscanner
Voos Índia desde 376€. Promoções de voos directos para Índia - Logitravel.pt


----------

